# Kubota B 3030 HSDC



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Seeking opinions on a fair hourly rate for a kubota 3030 with a 60 " 2 stage front pto snowblower, hydraulic chute control. This unit should blow the snow back 55-65 feet.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

if you can get the work. i would say 125-150. I have been using the plow on mine (2910) most of th time because we havent had the need for a blow in maryland in a while, and so people don't want to pay for it.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Scott what steve suggest is what we are getting down here. Just remember you got that $4000 new un used 1 year old blower to pay for. All I know is I love the old blower I bought off you. payup


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

itsgottobegreen said:


> Scott what steve suggest is what we are getting down here. Just remember you got that $4000 new un used 1 year old blower to pay for. All I know is I love the old blower I bought off you. payup


Hi will, yea that 2650 was a perfect match for your kubota. Just wait until you get that light granular frozen snow, that unit will blow it to delaware!


----------

